# Continental Medical College, Central Park And Rashid Latif: How'd You Rank Them?



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Which is better?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

central park


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

and what about akhter saeed


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

it is a good college... a little bit expensive but overall good...


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

i think hospitals attach with akhter saeed are better than that attach with cpmc


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello could anyone tell me that why would it matter which is better since all these are affiliated with uhs.And also all these are private.The only difference could be on fee issue.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

thers the atmosphere,
the faculty,
the area as a whole,
the outcomes every year,
hospital affiliations.
lots to consider....tht comes AFTER it being a private institue.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

So keeping these factors in mind who would be the best of these?
bb

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> thers the atmosphere,
> the faculty,
> the area as a whole,
> the outcomes every year,
> ...


So keeping these factors in mind, which college would be the best option?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

pmdc announced some rules for all private medical colleges 
as fee structure not more than 7 lac 35000 including hostel charges and also not to open admission till 1st nov... bt some clgs are violating laws of PMDC .... akhtar saeed announced new fee structure which is 9 lac 40 thousand ??? what is this?? and some clgs opened there admissions even before entry test ?? all clgs in lahore is now affiliated with UHS ... bt my point is their fee structure... no one is asking from these clgs that if PMDC announced fee structure then why they are demanding fee which they want :/:?


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

From where did you get that information.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes crypt there is difference in atmosphere but still don't you think that their must be some criteria these institutes had to pass to get affiliation from uhs and recognition from pmdc.That would include faculty environment facilities etc.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

the criteria that is considered includes equipment,
area,
faculty,
building...

NOT the atmosphere, or the fee, or the results every year, or the admission criteria...
those things depend on the ppl who get admitted every year..
and thats what decides the VIBE of the place ehich is the making of the ppl in it...not the ones who run, the admins...

but nevertheless....
right now, id suggest that you rush to any college you get admitted to among these...
each has its green areas..

- - - Updated - - -

by which i mean...PERKS.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/admission housejob regulations.pdf check this crypt


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Was talking about the inspections and seen it thorough twice..


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Was talking about the inspections and seen it thorough twice..


 that was not forr you :/ that was for tamoor.... read his comment .... he asked


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Guys is there like a PMDC or UHS ranking of private med schools? That would clarify things almost officially.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope. No pmdc rankings. Only opinions and factual benefits according to people.


----------

